# The Old Farm Gas Tank



## Paul_R

It was rusty. I loved this job! On the grand prairie of Benton county, Indiana. Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## timhag

Looks good Paul, is that rustoleum rusty metal primer?


----------



## Paul_R

Yes. Hey I saw your pics, and I have a couple that look kind of similar with the plaster gone and all. I just can't find em on this stupid mac that is my wifes computer. Any way looks like you have your hands full, and no heat, OH BOY! Paul.


----------



## timhag

Paul_R said:


> Yes. Hey I saw your pics, and I have a couple that look kind of similar with the plaster gone and all. I just can't find em on this stupid mac that is my wifes computer. Any way looks like you have your hands full, and no heat, OH BOY! Paul.


Yeah, we are making it with kerosine heaters. Just got the electric turned on last week and have an electric heater. All the copper pipes were stolen from the basement so, we have no water.....lol


----------



## Paul_R

Great! What more could you ask for? Not to mention where to take a pee?
LOL.:whistling2: Paul.


----------



## timhag

Paul_R said:


> Great! What more could you ask for? Not to mention where to take a pee?
> LOL.:whistling2: Paul.


As for now, we find the best private spot in the yard and the yard is wide open on a main road.....lol


----------



## Joewho

Precisely why I don't open unknown 5's on a job any more.


----------



## Tmrrptr

Now that's a nice looking tank!


----------

